# TOP Song in England; It's Happening Here as Well



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wq_lhlIn1e0


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

For those who do not need it full screen.





It is sad. We do the same thing also. I am ok with immigration but you should do it right and should not be a leach on society. All public assistance should be contingent on having paid taxes for at least 10 years. Then you only get it for x number of months. American's who are truly handicapped would have an exception.


----------



## george leon (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot i was searching for this for very long time, actually i recently join this forum and i hope got lot of such useful information in future.

High School Diploma


----------

